# Girl Scout Cookies



## jewels_mystery (Jan 6, 2010)

I just got an email from a friend who daughter sells girl scout cookies. They will be available next week. yay. I can not wait. :eat2: I have to clear out some room in my freezer.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2010)

oooh  and I am VERY psyched. Someone put out a GS cookie order form at work today - and they are the GOOOOOD ones (Little Brownie Bakers). Not the crappy ABC Baking Company. 

The REAL deal.

(AnnMarie? You listening?)

Needless to say, I ordered a bunch. The good ones haven't been available in NJ in years. I had to resort to eBay last year!


Edited to add: For AnnMarie's great explanation of "real" and "wannabe" GS cookies, click here:

What you should know about Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## katorade (Jan 7, 2010)

Ah crap. There goes half the nation's new years resolutions about cutting back on the cookies.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 7, 2010)

So true. Thank god I did not make that resolution. I swear there is less cookie choices this year (8).


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know any Girl Scouts.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 7, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I don't know any Girl Scouts.



One word-Ebay. Believe it or not, I bought some off of there for a couple of years. Just make sure its from the 2010 campaign.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 8, 2010)

The GS cookies around here have changed like 3 times in the last 5 years, I swear. Last year they were like 4 bucks a box and basically unedible. I miss when I used to be a girlscout.. they were so good! Not sure of the brand though.


----------



## FredtheFA (Jan 8, 2010)

I heard that girl scuot cookies are being made by the old manufactuers again, but i will have about 3 more weeks till i will know for sure.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know anyone in the girl scouts. Sometimes they set up at wal mart to sell some outside.I hope they do so this time! :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh wow. Is it that time again already? Do Si Do's here I come! :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 11, 2010)

I ordered mine on Friday from one of my students. They seem to get more pricey every year but are worth it.

I always order the Samoas and Tagalongs BUT they are the best eaten frozen.


----------



## toni (Jan 14, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I don't know any Girl Scouts.



Me either. What is the problem in NJ? Is there a Scout shortage? I put out some feelers on Facebook to find a hook up. I will let you know if I find any. 

I know the Scouts set up something with Quick Chek to sell outside the stores. If I remember correctly, I don't think that starts until Spring time.


----------



## RJI (Jan 14, 2010)

I just ordered some at work and had to reference this thread for the bakery names. I'm curious if i'll get the old original or the abc made cookies. I'll let you know when i get them.


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2010)

Can I just say, Yes, please! :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2010)

RJI said:


> I just ordered some at work and had to reference this thread for the bakery names. I'm curious if i'll get the old original or the abc made cookies. I'll let you know when i get them.




You should know simply by the names of the cookies offered - see the link in Randi's post above to my annual GS Cookie rants. 

If you ordered Caramel De Lites - you got screwed. If you ordered Samoas, you're good.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 14, 2010)

our area changed back to the samoas


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> our area changed back to the samoas



Mine too - 2 out of 3 of the order forms that have been out this week were the good ones! So it wasn't a fluke. Yay.

But I did notice that Little Brownie Bakers were 4 bucks and the ABC Bakers were 3.50.

But 3.50 for crap.


----------



## toni (Jan 15, 2010)

I placed my order for the "good" ones today. Now I want to order a box of the bad ones and compare.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2010)

toni said:


> I placed my order for the "good" ones today. Now I want to order a box of the bad ones and compare.



I did that last year with a friend of mine. It was fun! 

The biggest difference? Samoas. The least difference? The mint. In fact I liked the ABC mint ones slightly more - but they were both good.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was telling my friend who sells her vitamins at the Bash to buy extra cookies and sell them at the bash. Waddya think and yes they are the little brownies bakery.


----------



## toni (Jan 15, 2010)

I think that is the best idea I have heard all week.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 15, 2010)

If you're in the nyc area, I'm pretty sure you can call the headquarters in Manhattan, order ahead of time and pick them up there.


----------



## RJI (Jan 15, 2010)

I pre-ordered my cookies a few weeks ago before i ever read this thread and i didn't even read the sheet when i ordered. It was a friends kid and i just told her pick 5 and let me know when then get here. 
They came today and are made by ABC bakery but i'm gonna eat them anyway


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 15, 2010)

RJI said:


> I pre-ordered my cookies a few weeks ago before i ever read this thread and i didn't even read the sheet when i ordered. It was a friends kid and i just told her pick 5 and let me know when then get here.
> They came today and are made by ABC bakery but i'm gonna eat them anyway



What we all want to know is, which five did you get?


----------



## Duchess of York (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a new one called Thank You Berry Much that I placed an order for. I remember the description mentioned white chocolate chips and cranberries. SOLD! :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 16, 2010)

Some of the towns in RI buy ahead and do cash and carry so we've already had three boxes lol. 2 caramel delites (my FAVE) and one lemonades...yummyyyyyy!! 

I also ordered about a dozen more boxes from kids that don't do the cash and carry thing lol so we'll be set for a while


----------



## the_captain (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh, yeah! I LOOOOOOVE Girl Scout cookie time! :eat2: I've already ordered a couple of boxes from a friend's kid (Samoas ROCK!), but I know I'm going to end up buying more from the Scouts who set up in front of Walmart. And I don't usually go to Walmart - see what power those cookies have over me?! 

(I seem to recall a variation of the Boy Scout pledge that involved Girl Scouts, but I don't think I'll repeat it here...:shocked


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 16, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Some of the towns in RI buy ahead and do cash and carry so we've already had three boxes lol. 2 caramel delites (my FAVE) and one lemonades...yummyyyyyy!!
> 
> I also ordered about a dozen more boxes from kids that don't do the cash and carry thing lol so we'll be set for a while



If you love caramel delites...you _REALLY_ need to try Samoas!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 17, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> If you love caramel delites...you _REALLY_ need to try Samoas!!



We had them for a few years. I honestly didn't notice a difference


----------



## RJI (Jan 21, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> What we all want to know is, which five did you get?



2 boxes of PB/Chocolate
2 " of PB Cookies
1 " of mint/chocolate

These were from Girlscouts of PA
The NJ Girlscouts are doing it this week so i'm getting round 2 soon. I will check the list myself if i can because those berry ones mentioned sound good.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 16, 2010)

I finally scored some Girl Scout cookies this weekend. Luckily some local scouts were selling them outside the local supermarket. The best news is they are made by the Little Brownie Bakers.

We bought Samoas, Tagalongs and the new ones Thank U Berry Munch.

I have just tried the new cookies and I think they are awesome. They are like a sweet shortbread cookie with some sweetened dried cranberries (not that many), white chocolate chips and crisped rice to add crispness without adding nuts to the cookies.

There are 15 cookies in the box, so at $3.50 a box, not a steal, but soooo worth it.

I am hoping they will be out again next weekend, just to get another box of these little gems. Yumm-O!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh cool, I ordered those too, to try them. Haven't gotten them yet. Seems to be taking a LONG time. (Ordered from one of the execs at work - his daughter was selling them.)


----------



## toni (Feb 16, 2010)

I scored a couple of boxes over the weekend. The scouts were inside Lane Bryant selling cookies. Pretty ingenious if you ask me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2010)

toni said:


> I scored a couple of boxes over the weekend. The scouts were inside Lane Bryant selling cookies. Pretty ingenious if you ask me.



Are you saying fat people eat a lot??


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 18, 2010)

Yesterday was like Christmas. Already ate the box of lemonadas :goodbye::goodbye::goodbye: 

View attachment IMG02186 (2).jpg


----------



## Captain Save (Feb 18, 2010)

There must be a conspiracy afoot...

I asked my daughter about buying a few boxes, and she said she'd get back to me on that...so far, nothing...

I haven't seen anyone selling them in stores here in Southern Maryland...

No one at work has mentioned them, so I know THEY don't have them, either...

Now I see people here on Dims have them, and while I'm truly happy for the recipients, I have to ask the shortest question I know...


WTF?


----------



## toni (Mar 3, 2010)

My cookies came last night. Woo hoo. I got do si dos, dulce de leche, samoas, tag alongs and thin mints. I love them all but my favorite by far are the DO SI DOs! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 3, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> There must be a conspiracy afoot...
> 
> I asked my daughter about buying a few boxes, and she said she'd get back to me on that...so far, nothing...
> 
> ...



on the Little Brownie Bakers site they have a page you can go to to find local sales of cookies (at train stations, grocery stores, etc). You can try that. I'd link you but I'm just checking in from my phone.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 4, 2010)

No one in BGR is selling them that I know of


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2010)

We got our order of Mint Thins and Tagalongs yesterday; made by the Little Brownie company. I was like, "Wow! Excellent timing!" when the young lady rang our doorbell and dropped them off last night, as I had a bit of a sweet tooth and was just thinking of slicing up a fresh orange. I tucked into the Mint Thins right away, but was really disappointed ... they tasted like chemicals ... Maybe I'll throw the Tagalongs into the freezer as someone suggested upthread, see if they're any better that way.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still waiting for mine, it's excruciating.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 6, 2010)

Next weekend, there are cookie sales here. Maine uses ABC bakeries. I've only ever had LBB, and people say the ABC suck...should I skip it, or will it do in a girl scout cookie pinch?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Next weekend, there are cookie sales here. Maine uses ABC bakeries. I've only ever had LBB, and people say the ABC suck...should I skip it, or will it do in a girl scout cookie pinch?




I wouldn't bother with the Peanut Butter Sandwich Cookies (known by LBB as Do Si Dos) or Caramel DeLights (Samoas). The Thin Mints will do in a pinch I think - most seem to be ok with those. Not sure about the others. 

But I wouldn't spend as much as they cost on them - I'd rather just head in the store and buy Nutter Butters or something.


----------



## jcas50 (Mar 6, 2010)

Today I was at the Big East women's basketball tournament in Hartford and the Girl scouts were selling cookies to send to the military. Since I have a son about to enter the Navy, I think this is very cool.


----------



## toni (Mar 6, 2010)

I finally got around to opening my tag alongs. They were the last box in my order. I picked up a box a couple of weeks ago at the mall that were from ABC bakeries. WOW the LBB tag alongs are soooooooooooooooooo much better. I can not believe the difference. :eat2::eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Next weekend, there are cookie sales here. Maine uses ABC bakeries. I've only ever had LBB, and people say the ABC suck...should I skip it, or will it do in a girl scout cookie pinch?



AnnMarie is right, the mint cookies are good by both bakeries, maybe even a little better from ABC. But the rest of the cookies are probably not worth getting from ABC.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to buy the Peanut Butter Patties/Tagalongs. What about those? Anyone know? 

MEH! I gotta have them, I will take the risk. ALL of Maine uses ABC


----------



## toni (Mar 7, 2010)

I just compared the two. ABC's suck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2010)

*whistles innocently with his mega-LBB order*

Nevermind that man behind the curtain...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 7, 2010)

toni said:


> I just compared the two. ABC's suck!!!!!!!!!!!!




I know, hence my bellowing warnings year after year! lol  Sorry though, they really do suck.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> *whistles innocently with his mega-LBB order*
> 
> Nevermind that man behind the curtain...




Jealous!!! I'm still waiting, and drooling. Milk at the ready!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2010)

I heard an interesting statistic the other day.. does anyone know which US state has the highest average girl scout cookie orders?

Mine. The average Girl Scout in Utah sells 285 boxes!

Of course, I begin to wonder how much is intrastate sales, and interstate sales to the east coast...


----------



## jamie (Mar 7, 2010)

A friend and I at work both got some Daisy Go Rounds - I think that is what they are called. Little cinnamon cookies in portioned out pouches. Very crisp and tasty!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 8, 2010)

I have no way to order LBB cookies. :\


----------



## jcas50 (Mar 8, 2010)

The cookies have arrived! I got Samoas, Thin Mints, Dulce de Leche and Thank you Berry Munch, all LBB! Happy times in my house!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 9, 2010)

Tooz said:


> I have no way to order LBB cookies. :\



Are you coming to the nj bash? If so, tell me what you'd want and I'll see if I can get them for you.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 9, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Are you coming to the nj bash? If so, tell me what you'd want and I'll see if I can get them for you.



....<3!!!!

I want 6 boxes of tagalongs <3 and 2 boxes of the lemon cremes if they aren't stanky.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 9, 2010)

Tooz said:


> ....<3!!!!
> 
> I want 6 boxes of tagalongs <3 and 2 boxes of the lemon cremes if they aren't stanky.



Ok I am checking with my GS Cookie "connection" and will let you know. If she can get them they are $4.00 a box (highway robbery but that is the actual price for LBB). I think ABC are 3.50. 

Why does this sound like a drug deal??


----------



## Tooz (Mar 9, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ok I am checking with my GS Cookie "connection" and will let you know. If she can get them they are $4.00 a box (highway robbery but that is the actual price for LBB). I think ABC are 3.50.
> 
> Why does this sound like a drug deal??



I'll bring you cash or a check


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 9, 2010)

I wasn't worried about that - just didn't want you to faint from the sticker price. LOL


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

Those Girl Scouts are evil! They sucker you into buying their cookies!

We have scouts stationed outside the Lowe's where I work, and every time I go to work, they always send this little adorable 6 or so year old to ask me to buy some. I can't look an adorable little girl in her big eyes and say no! I wound up buying ten boxes in between Saturday and today!

Not to mention, their cookies are SOOOO good, they're addicting! Sunday night, I wound up eating the two WHOLE boxes of chocolate chips I bought!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I wasn't worried about that - just didn't want you to faint from the sticker price. LOL



Well, I've always known they were a bit expensive, and I always figured it was justified because they only come around every so often


----------



## shinyapple (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I heard an interesting statistic the other day.. does anyone know which US state has the highest average girl scout cookie orders?
> 
> Mine. The average Girl Scout in Utah sells 285 boxes!
> 
> Of course, I begin to wonder how much is intrastate sales, and interstate sales to the east coast...



This could be totally true. I know I bought eight boxes myself!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 10, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ok I am checking with my GS Cookie "connection" and will let you know. If she can get them they are $4.00 a box (highway robbery but that is the actual price for LBB). I think ABC are 3.50.
> 
> Why does this sound like a drug deal??



We bought LBB in Florida for $3.50 per box. I guess even Girl Scout cookies are cheaper down here. 

And I must tell anyone who likes cranberries and/or white chips AT ALL, to try the new Thank U Berry Munch, they were really good. Actually they are more like a crispy shortbread type with a few dried cranberries and a few white chips. They are my new favorite.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 10, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> We bought LBB in Florida for $3.50 per box. I guess even Girl Scout cookies are cheaper down here.
> 
> And I must tell anyone who likes cranberries and/or white chips AT ALL, to try the new Thank U Berry Munch, they were really good. Actually they are more like a crispy shortbread type with a few dried cranberries and a few white chips. They are my new favorite.



Wow, really? I saw the order forms for the cookies or I would have thought they were tacking on extra when I saw they were 4 bucks. I am surprised they are different prices in different areas.

Heck, I was surprised that the ABC cookies were a different price. Wacky!

And I agree - the cranberry cookies are really good! But 14 cookies for $4.00? ouch.


Edited to add - This is from the GS organization's website:



> Girl Scout Cookies sell for different prices in different areas of the country. Each of the 100 plus local Girl Scout councils has the right to set its own price based on its needs and knowledge of the local market. Today's prices reflect both the current cost of cookies and the realities of providing Girl Scout activities in an ever-changing economic environment.


----------



## jcas50 (Mar 10, 2010)

The price is high for what you get, but that has not bothered me in a long time. I look at it as a $20 donation to the Girl scouts. Getting 5 boxes of cookies is a bonus.


----------



## Duchess of York (Mar 11, 2010)

The LBB were also $3.50 in PA.

The new Thank You Berry Munch cookies tastes a LOT like Cap'n Crunch Crunch Berry cereal.
:eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 11, 2010)

Duchess of York said:


> The LBB were also $3.50 in PA.
> 
> The new Thank You Berry Munch cookies tastes a LOT like Cap'n Crunch Crunch Berry cereal.
> :eat2:



OOh, looks like I have a new cereal to try. Thanks!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 12, 2010)

Tooz said:


> ....<3!!!!
> 
> I want 6 boxes of tagalongs <3 and 2 boxes of the lemon cremes if they aren't stanky.



I was told yesterday by my cookie connection that she will have them for me on Monday. So...success!!

See you next weekend


----------



## Tooz (Mar 13, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I was told yesterday by my cookie connection that she will have them for me on Monday. So...success!!
> 
> See you next weekend



Oh honey, you got my number let me tell you.  Thanks bunches.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 13, 2010)

LBB available in Idaho for $3.50 a box. I got 3 boxes each of thin mints, samoas, peanut butter puffs..... delightfull and vanishing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 16, 2010)

My Mum should be getting our order of GSC's soon
I'm so psyched.

Only $3.50 a box! if I'd gotten paid for doing what I was while there, I would've surely bought them out of Samoas. [ *DROOL* ]


As it was, we had to go and order 2 boxes of Samoas and a box of "Tagalongs"

:eat2:  Favourite time of the year! <3


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Oh honey, you got my number let me tell you.  Thanks bunches.



OK, I have your cookies. When do you get to the hotel? You need to hide these suckers or you will be treating a whole lotta people.


----------

